# Wilderness systems T160i



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Wilderness systems web site now has the T160i (tw) posted on their site (under SOT). 
I had heard that the T-160i was going to have a weight capacity of 600lbs but the spec's say 375lbs. Same weight capacity as the T140.

Cory, did they not update the spec's or did I just hear wrong?


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

I am checking on it, the local rep is at the factory and is going to place a conference call with me on monday.


----------

